

Show HN: Get Voice / Text feedback from your mobile apps - cinbun8
http://konotor.s3.amazonaws.com/index.html

======
cinbun8
Hi folks. Konotor is the result of seeing the kind of difference low friction
feedback can make to help engage with your users to gain valuable insight on
what your users like or don't like in your product. We were encouraged by the
engagement we saw in our own product, and hence decided to offer the solution
to other app developers.

We'd love to know what you think. If you'd like to use the service just drop
your email on our site. Thank you.

